# Inverted Vulva



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I had to take our little foster pup Riley to the vets the other day. We noticed that she was peeing alot. It seemed like she was going every five minutes. So sure enough, she has a UTI. Poor baby. Miss Riley is on meds to help clear this up. The vet noticed that her vulva was inverted. We had noticed this as well but never having a female dog before, we just thought it was normal. He said this could cause her further trouble with UTI's in the future. We have to keep the area clean and just keep our eye on it. The vet was very busy so I didn't really get a chance to ask too many questions. Riley is going back in a week for her second round of puppy shots so I will ask the questions then. Has any one here had this with their females? Do they out grow this?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm always learning something new on this forum. I didn't know that dogs could have inverted vulvas. I did a google and found this page: In's and Out's of Puppy Vulvas 
Poor girl. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, our precious grandpuppy, Cayman, (who died suddenly at the age of 4 two years ago ), had an inverted vulva. She got infections once in a while as a puppy, and then she outgrew it. She never had problems after the first few months.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Starfire5 said:


> Yep, our precious grandpuppy, Cayman, (who died suddenly at the age of 4 two years ago ), had an inverted vulva. She got infections once in a while as a puppy, and then she outgrew it. She never had problems after the first few months.


Sorry for the loss of your grandpuppy. She was way too young.
I really hope Riley outgrows it as well. I would really hate for this to stop her from finding a good home. She's such a sweetheart and deserves the best.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Interesting that this post has been put up. I see my foster pups vulva looks different from my own dogs vulva. I though it might be just a breed thing. The pic in that webiste is very blurry. I'm wondering if someone has a clearer website i can go to?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmm nevermind...i think I found one. Although it is still not too clear to me whether Nena's is inverted. She is sleeping now and i hate to wake her just to see it LOL. She is set to get spayed on 9/30, so it's important to me to find out. There is a surgery to correct it if it becomes a problem. If you are inerested...you can check this link...graphic pics....• View topic - Recessed Vulva~Informational~


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Riley's vulva looks just like that. I will have to see what the vet thinks we should do for her.


----------



## Skeene (Jul 6, 2013)

C's Mom said:


> I'm always learning something new on this forum. I didn't know that dogs could have inverted vulvas. I did a google and found this page: In's and Out's of Puppy Vulvas
> Poor girl. I hope she is feeling better soon.


We have had 4 UTI's since we got our little pup at the end of May. She is 14 weeks old now. I laughed when I read your post because I just sent the link to this article to my husband a few days ago when my vet noticed she also has an inverted vulva. He came home and said, "Did you really send me an email titled the Ins and Outs of Puppy Vulvas???" Anyway, this article provided more information than my vet did and gave me hope. It has been a nightmare with the UTI's and our 4th round of antibiotics.


----------



## Skeene (Jul 6, 2013)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> I had to take our little foster pup Riley to the vets the other day. We noticed that she was peeing alot. It seemed like she was going every five minutes. So sure enough, she has a UTI. Poor baby. Miss Riley is on meds to help clear this up. The vet noticed that her vulva was inverted. We had noticed this as well but never having a female dog before, we just thought it was normal. He said this could cause her further trouble with UTI's in the future. We have to keep the area clean and just keep our eye on it. The vet was very busy so I didn't really get a chance to ask too many questions. Riley is going back in a week for her second round of puppy shots so I will ask the questions then. Has any one here had this with their females? Do they out grow this?


Curious...do you know if she grew out of it? Our puppy has the exact same thing and lots of UTI's.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Fairly common. Once they go through a heat cycle, it will almost always "pop out" and fix itself.

Recessed/Inverted Vulvas and Chronic Infections | Hearty Pet Talkin' Tails Blog

In's and Out's of Puppy Vulvas

Until they go into season, I tell my puppy people to keep the area clean with baby wipes, use cranberry capsules to help prevent UTI's, and antibiotics if necessary.


----------



## Skeene (Jul 6, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> Fairly common. Once they go through a heat cycle, it will almost always "pop out" and fix itself.
> 
> Recessed/Inverted Vulvas and Chronic Infections | Hearty Pet Talkin' Tails Blog
> 
> ...


Great article. I had read the Ins and Outs before but love the other one. We will try this as she is on her 4th round of Clavomox!


----------

